# WCA North American Championships 2020



## pjk (Oct 5, 2019)

Posted on CubeUSA FB - there will not be US Nationals 2020:
Announcement Regarding CubingUSA Nationals

As you all might be aware, North America will be hosting its first Continental Championships in 2020 in Toronto, Canada. After hosting Nationals for 14 consecutive years, CubingUSA has decided that we will not be holding a National Championship in 2020. Instead, we hope to see all of you at WCA North American Championships 2020 in Toronto Canada. If you haven't already, check out their Facebook Page (https://www.facebook.com/NAChamps2020/)

We want to acknowledge the importance of Continental Championships as well as take a break to return bigger and better in 2021. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Oct 6, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOO, HOW COULD YOU DO THIS TO US!!!!!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2019)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> NOOOOOOOOO, HOW COULD YOU DO THIS TO US!!!!!


As much as it is sad to see/have no US Nats 2020, I think that it is the right move for this time since it is the first time doing a Continental Championships. Hopefully if everything goes smoothy next year there the following year there can be both Continental Champs and US Nats.


----------



## SM cubing (Oct 6, 2019)

im so hyped im going yay


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 6, 2019)

It seems a little unfair to people that can't go to Canada for whatever reason, but if you flip it it's fine. Heaps of people can't go to America every year for US nats for plenty of reasons as well. It all evens out


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> It seems a little unfair to people that can't go to Canada for whatever reason, but if you flip it it's fine. Heaps of people can't go to America every year for US nats for plenty of reasons as well. It all evens out


It does and I do also think that there would be enough interest for both comps, but again it is probably the right decision for this time.

There is a chance I can go so if that works out I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 6, 2019)

Unfortunate but good move imo, it would really suck if NA champs or US nats couldn’t be as big as they could be because of the split conflicts of interest, by stepping aside this year it directs everyone to NA champs.


----------



## Reizii_ (Oct 17, 2019)

>na champs in canada
>live in michigan
>less than five hours away

Maybe not the best place to put it, but it's at least close enough for me. Can't please everyone, I suppose.


----------



## Loser (Oct 21, 2019)

cusa worlds 2021 app plzplzplz


----------



## pjk (Oct 22, 2019)

Who here plans to make this comp in 2020 in Toronto?


----------



## Loser (Oct 22, 2019)

Me!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 22, 2019)

pjk said:


> Who here plans to make this comp in 2020 in Toronto?


I want to but it will be heavily dependent on when it is specifically


----------



## Loser (Oct 22, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I want to but it will be heavily dependent on when it is specifically


June 25-28


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 22, 2019)

Loser said:


> June 25-28


Oh thanks... maybe.. I would probably need someone else to go with though. I think I know who


----------



## roarofthelion1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Any ideas what the qualifying times will be? Specifically looking at Square-1 estimates


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone down for a carpool? The drive would be spread across 2-5 days. It would save a pretty decent amount of money on travel cost.


----------

